# Jerry Miculek with a rifle



## KenpoTex (Sep 23, 2010)

Most people are familiar with Jerry and his speed-shooting exploits with a handgun, here's a clip of him using a rifle.

http://www.youtube.com/user/brownellsinc#p/u/0/xBwDCbybnCA

Aside from the cool display of shooting talent, there are some "pearls of wisdom" in his comments.

"I don't have a perception of a target far or close, I'm just shooting small or big targets."

"When I'm shooting a stage of fire, my front sight, or the cross-hair on my scope is my throttle"


----------

